# New GT From AS



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Just took a drive w/ my girl up to AS on a whim looking for a medium sized cichlid. Ended up w/ a 4" or so GT for $45. Price seemed a bit high but I was already there and it's good to support our sponsors







AWESOME setup there though. Plenty of caribe in @ around 3-4" and 2 HUGE 14"+ rhoms. Lotsa great "gold diamond" rhoms and I seen about 12 3" peacock bass. Overall great experience. Finally a full tank shot cause I redid it.


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice looking gt pretty good size and Id say a little expensive yes but he looks great. Im bout to post pics of my latest gt take a look


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice fish man hows the jag treating it.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

The jag was a bastard at first. He's settled down though. Just a few light bumps here and there. Neither are eating now so I assume the Jag is just as uncomfortable w/ the new situation. I'll give it a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

45 bucks for a GT? ouch. Is that with shipping?
I traded mine in a little smaller then that and got a whole whopping 8 bucks store credit. 
I could understand that price if this were a silver saum and not a common gold. *shrug* if you feel its worth it then thats all I have to say.
I'm suprise that the Jag is tollerant of it at all. tho Jags aren't as bad as some other types of cich's as far as keeping tank mates. GT's can be pretty bad tho.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

That is very expensive!

Still its a good looking fish, and if your happy then its all good


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck man you still got the dollars in their with em.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> 45 bucks for a GT? ouch. Is that with shipping?
> I traded mine in a little smaller then that and got a whole whopping 8 bucks store credit.
> I could understand that price if this were a silver saum and not a common gold. *shrug* if you feel its worth it then thats all I have to say.
> I'm suprise that the Jag is tollerant of it at all. tho Jags aren't as bad as some other types of cich's as far as keeping tank mates. GT's can be pretty bad tho.


I got the same store credit amount, total rip-off.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Eh, left for a day and a half to snowboard, came home to a broken divider and a dead GT. W/e. No tank mates for the Jag anymore


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

sorry to hear that man, was a good looking fish.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bummer. yeah the size diff was way too much. would have taken a year to get him to the size of your Jag and by then the jag would be 2x as big anyway.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nice GT! i like the tank set up too, its really nice looking, thats my kind of set up all the way. hope he does well, keep us posted on new pics and info


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> nice GT! i like the tank set up too, its really nice looking, thats my kind of set up all the way. hope he does well, keep us posted on new pics and info


Obviously you didn't read all the posts in this thread..


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

I guess I will start breeding GT's


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> nice GT! i like the tank set up too, its really nice looking, thats my kind of set up all the way. hope he does well, keep us posted on new pics and info


Obviously you didn't read all the posts in this thread..








[/quote]

lol obvious eh? sorry i scanned through on my break at work. scratch my last post i suppose


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry to here that man maybe try a female jag.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Meh, I don't think I'm going to bother with any other tankmates unless I can get a slightly larger RD / Midas. My Jag is just a bastard. I was kind of hoping to end up w/ a female, or a more docile male, but I guess I'm "lucky" and just happened to pick out a Jag w/ a bit of "personality."


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

I no all about crazy ass jags my old male would not allow any tankmates while he was in his prime he only allowed tankmates in his last year. Any new pics of your jag ender love his colouration.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow sucks. Esp cause the GT was so expensive. But we all learn from our experiances.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it looks great


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice gt. they are one of my favourite sa/ca cichlids


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

His Jag wasen't so excited about them. hehehe


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> His Jag wasen't so excited about them. hehehe










Yeah I don't think GT's are the jag's favorite cichlid. Jags/dovii/etc are such hypocrites.. They're like black white supremecists..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Hate crimes in the fish world.


----------

